# Frage zu Intel Core i7-6850K



## Tavalero (25. Juli 2017)

Hallo, in der CPU Beschreibung, 
https://geizhals.de/intel-core-i7-6850k-bx80671i76850k-a1394463.html
steht bei Speichercontroller: Quad Channel PC4-19200U (DDR4-2400), bedeutet dass das ich nur DDR4 Ram bis max 2400 auf dem Mainboard verwenden kann?

Wäre für Aufklärung dankbar.


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. Juli 2017)

Der Takt wird auf max. 2400 herunter geschraubt, somit bringt höher getakteter Speicher nicht viel.

Hier mal eine Liste von kompatiblem Speicher: Intel Core i7-6850K 6-Core 3.6GHz CPU Compatible PC RAM


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2017)

Tavalero schrieb:


> Hallo, in der CPU Beschreibung,
> https://geizhals.de/intel-core-i7-6850k-bx80671i76850k-a1394463.html
> steht bei Speichercontroller: Quad Channel PC4-19200U (DDR4-2400), bedeutet dass das ich nur DDR4 Ram bis max 2400 auf dem Mainboard verwenden kann?
> 
> Wäre für Aufklärung dankbar.


  Jein. Der interne Controller nutzt 2400, aber durchs Mainboard kannst du trotzdem schnelleres RAM verwenden und vom Speed profitieren, wobei der Unterschied je nach Anwendung so gering ist, dass es nichts bringt.

Allerdings frage ich mich, wieso du den Core i7-6850K in Betracht ziehst. Ein Ryzen 5 1600X hat auch sechs Kerne, 12 Threads, kostet 200€ (!) weniger UND du musst nicht mind. 200€ für ein Mainboard ausgeben, sondern kannst auch eines für 100€ nehmen, vlt. 120-140€, wenn Dir übertakten wichtig ist. Sind immer noch mind 250€ Ersparnis vs. dem Core i7-6850K. Der Intel ist vlt. 10% schneller, aber deswegen so viel draufzahlen? Oder alternativ der Ryzen 5 1700X, der ist auch noch 80-100€ günstiger + günstigeres Board und hat acht Kerne/16 Threads.


----------



## Tavalero (25. Juli 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Jein. Der interne Controller nutzt 2400, aber durchs Mainboard kannst du trotzdem schnelleres RAM verwenden und vom Speed profitieren, wobei der Unterschied je nach Anwendung so gering ist, dass es nichts bringt.
> 
> Allerdings frage ich mich, wieso du den Core i7-6850K in Betracht ziehst. Ein Ryzen 5 1600X hat auch sechs Kerne, 12 Threads, kostet 200€ (!) weniger UND du musst nicht mind. 200€ für ein Mainboard ausgeben, sondern kannst auch eines für 100€ nehmen, vlt. 120-140€, wenn Dir übertakten wichtig ist. Sind immer noch mind 250€ Ersparnis vs. dem Core i7-6850K. Der Intel ist vlt. 10% schneller, aber deswegen so viel draufzahlen? Oder alternativ der Ryzen 5 1700X, der ist auch noch 80-100€ günstiger + günstigeres Board und hat acht Kerne/16 Threads.



Ich ziehe den Intel nicht in betracht, es mir nur dort mal aufgefallen, als ich mal so geschaut habe. Hätte auch jede andere CPU sein können.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2017)

Tavalero schrieb:


> Ich ziehe den Intel nicht in betracht, es mir nur dort mal aufgefallen, als ich mal so geschaut habe. Hätte auch jede andere CPU sein können.



Es hängt vom Sockel ab, ob und was "schnelleres" RAM bringt. zB beim Sockel 1151 bringt schnelleres RAM teils doch um die 10% mehr Leistung. Und generell kostet 2800-3000er-RAM idR eh kaum mehr als 2400er, so dass man im Zweifel einfach das schnelle nimmt. Sollte das dann nicht mit dem schnellen Takt nutzbar sein, wäre es nicht so schlimm.


----------



## xCJay (25. Juli 2017)

Es hängt weniger vom Sockel, sondern mehr von den Anwendungen ab. Beim Gaming limitiert meist die Graka, da bringt schneller RAM wenig. Nur in Spielen die CPU limitiert sind die Arma, SC2 und Co bringt schneller RAM mehr Leistung.
Dazu auch beim Arbeiten wie Rendern, Bildbearbeitung usw. da das natürlich stark auf die CPU geht. Schneller RAM bringt also nur am CPU Limit was.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2017)

xCJay schrieb:


> Es hängt weniger vom Sockel, sondern mehr von den Anwendungen ab.


 Das sowieso, aber es gibt Sockel, bei denen faktisch Null Leistungsgewinn hast, wenn du "schnelleren" RAM nimmst, und bei anderen Sockeln ist je nach Anwendung doch sehr ordentlich, was man dazubekommen kann. zB Sockel 1155 und 1550: RAM so gut wie irrelevant. Sockel 1151: durchaus je nach Anwendung doch merkbar.


----------



## xCJay (26. Juli 2017)

Wenn ich beim Sockel 1155 am CPU Limit bin bringt mir schnellerer RAM auch was. PCGH hatte damals mal nen Test mit SC2 was gut das CPU Limit darstellt. Da war der Unterschied 1333Mhz zu 2400Mhz ca. 7-9% Mehrleistung. Wobei es da natürlich auch immer auf Latenzen, Ranks usw. ankommt.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juli 2017)

xCJay schrieb:


> Wenn ich beim Sockel 1155 am CPU Limit bin bringt mir schnellerer RAM auch was. PCGH hatte damals mal nen Test mit SC2 was gut das CPU Limit darstellt. Da war der Unterschied 1333Mhz zu 2400Mhz ca. 7-9% Mehrleistung. Wobei es da natürlich auch immer auf Latenzen, Ranks usw. ankommt.


 das sind aber dann echte Ausnahmefälle, vlt. sogar Fälle, wo es um die Grafikberechnung per IGP geht - DAS wäre dann ein ganz anderes Thema. 

Was das Spielen per dedizierter Karte angeht hab ich aber schon einige Tests gesehen (und zwar nicht nur auf Basis von nur 2-3 Games), in denen es grad mal 1-3% sind, was kein Schwein merkt


----------

